# Poison Ivy/Oak Prevention?



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

Some years back there was a product called Poison Ivy Block. The stuff plain worked. Now it's off the market and I'm back to itching and avoiding trails that have the dreaded oak. 

Anyone know of any other effective prevention products? Thanks.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

There are 101 different "home remedies' for handling PO/PI.

Personally, I find that nothing really protects you from getting the oils on your body.

I find that as long as I remove the exposed clothing ASAP......if I am riding somewhere I know there is going to be PO, I take a clean change of clothes with me.

Then cold shower with GoJo / Fast Orange hand soap.....basically any degreasing soap......I like the mechanic's type hand soaps because they also have pumice or another abrassive that helps remove the oils. Plus you can get a gallon of it for about $10. I will usually do 2 cycles of this in the shower on exposed areas.

If I start to get a break out....I will again cold shower and more hand soap to irritated areas....just means I didn't get all the oils off the first time. Usually solves the problem.

Be sure to wash your riding gear....best to wash it seperate of your normal laundry.

Also make sure to wash/wipe down your bike....PO/PI oils will stick to your bike, just the same as you. Nothing like getting PO 2 weeks after a ride, because there was some oils left on your bike.


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

I swear by this stuff. I have this and the gel which is used on spots which have already been exposed. keeps it from getting itchy and controls the weeping and contaminating adjacent areas.

Tecnu The Original Outdoor Skin Cleanser - CVS pharmacy


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

I use a pre-exposure product called ivy-x pre contact solution.
It does not make me all white like the tenure stuff- also less expensive.
Get it on amazon.
If I think I touched poison oak I wash with a product that is sold as a hand cleaner called Mean Green. Also inexpensive- you can buy a tub for about $10. You should scrub with this stuff for at least 15 sec and then wash off with cold water.
I have been using this stuff for a little over a year. I really haven't had a rash since (knock on wood).


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

Prevention is key.
1. Know what ivy, oak, and sumac look like. Even in winter, with no leaves, you can still get the oil on your skin.
2. If you don't have sacrificial clothes or an ivy blocker, and know you've come into contact with the oil, you have about 10 minutes to wash it off your skin before it starts irritating.
3. Always use COLD water and soap to wash, as hot water will just break down the oil and make it spread quicker on your skin.
4. If you're changing out of ivy-covered clothes, you can still get an irritation from the clothes days after they're covered.
5. Beware of people burning brush. Burning ivies release their itchy oils into the smoky air and, if inhaled, can damage your throat and lungs, not to mention skin.


----------



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

I got poison ivy rely bad a few years back. The dermatologist said the best thing you can do is take a cold shower as soon as possible. A cold shower does not allow the oil the seep into your pours.


----------



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

I got poison ivy rely bad a few years back. The dermatologist said the best thing you can do is take a cold shower as soon as possible. A cold shower does not allow the oil the seep into your pours.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I brushed up against a poison ivy plant about two days ago. When I got home, I noticed that my leg was all lumpy, swolen and red; there was a welt that looked like I got nailed by a golf ball. I immediately showered and scrubbed my leg with soap and water. After my shower, I took an anti-histamine and applied "Benadryl Itch Relief" to the leg. By the second day it was pretty well gone.

Shortly thereafter, I went to the store and picked up a pair of those tight fitting sports pants (they were like 15 bucks) to cover my legs. I wear a pair of shorts over top so as to not reveal my assets to the world! 

It's worked so far, so if you can tolerate looking like a tree planter, it may be an option.


----------

